# GM's Wagoner to Congress, We Don't Want a Bailout



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

The thing that always bothers me about US government bailouts is that they just give them money sometimes with a few directions. I want it to be contingent on the management of GM being replaced. Lets face it they wouldn't need money if they had a little bit of foresight about fuel costs.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 30, 2008)

Why would you want to get rid of anyone who can get $25 billion from congress ?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Because the management is responsible more than anyone else for the predicament of GM in the first place. Theres no excuse for GM putting so many of its eggs in one basket and building bigger and less fuel efficient vehicles like the tahoe/H2 platform (and that includes the hybrid variants). Besides, it seems to me the US government has its hands full trying to save the financial pillars of wall street at the moment without detroit asking for hand outs.

I guess I'm still mad at them for repossessing and destroying the fleet of EV1s. Wait....... if GM goes bankrupt, does that mean that the vehicles in their mothballed/museum fleet would go up for auction? Rumor has it that GM still has a few EV1s in their possession. hmm........ At the very least the few dozen EV1s that were disabled could now be legally restored to running order without GM threatening legal action against the schools they were donated to.


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

David85 - that was exactly my point. The person on the line making the widgets is almost never at fault. The manager telling him/her to make the wrong kind of widgets is. We reward this for some reason. Watch some of GM's management will likely use their golden parachutes soon.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Evan said:


> Watch some of GM's management will likely use their golden parachutes soon.


I was thinking the same thing, and we might not have too wait long to see if that happens.


----------

